# Suddenly skinny frog



## Cbags (8 mo ago)

My dart frog looks suddenly skinny, normal behavior I've seen him eat, and there has been no crazy fluctuations in temp or humidity, always between 73-77 degrees, and humidity is always close to 100 percent. There is a second larger frog but I haven't seen any bullying. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

It looks really wet in that enclosure which could cause health issues for the frog. 

Do you have photos of the entire enclosure that would help us better determine what could be going on.

Ricky


----------



## Cbags (8 mo ago)

Imatreewaterme said:


> It looks really wet in that enclosure which could cause health issues for the frog.
> 
> Do you have photos of the entire enclosure that would help us better determine what could be going on.
> 
> Ricky


Okay maybe thats it, I spray once or twice every day. And I just sprayed this morning. He's active and all that. Just looking skinny


----------



## Cbags (8 mo ago)

Cbags said:


> Okay maybe thats it, I spray once or twice every day. And I just sprayed this morning. He's active and all that. Just looking skinny
> 
> View attachment 308880


And my second frog doesn't look like the skinny one.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Please copy the questions in the link below and answer them in this thread

Read before posting! Fill this out to help troubleshoot...


----------



## Cbags (8 mo ago)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Please copy the questions in the link below and answer them in this thread
> 
> Read before posting! Fill this out to help troubleshoot...


1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ? Were they WC (wild collected) or CB (captive bred)?



-Tinctorua Patricia F1, have had them for 3/4 months, got them from Josh's frog, captive bred





2. What are your temperatures (day and night - highs and lows) and how do you measure those temperatures? Does the vivarium have any supplemental heating, and if so, what type?



-night temp 72-75, day temp 74-77. Digital thermometer. No supplemental heating



3. What lighting is on the enclosure (brand, type, wattage) and does the lighting add heat to the vivarium?

- it does add a few degrees, exo terra sky



4. What is the Humidity like (percentage or guesstimate)? What type of water are you using? What is your misting procedure (automated or hand mister, how long and how often)?



-humidity is always near 100 percent, I had spray distilled water twice a day for a few seconds 



5. Describe your tank/enclosure and its lid or top, and give details about the ventilation (how many vents, where are they positioned, how large are they).



-i cover the top screen to keep humidity, there is a strip of vents in the front of the viviarium, small holes on the length of the front of the tank.



6. What kind of food are you providing, how much and are you dusting it? What superfine powdered supplements (brand and exact product name) are you using and are they fresh (i.e. how long has the container been open, and how is it stored)?



-i feed fruit flys, rep cal calcium with vitamin D, it's also 3 months old, I keep next to the tank.





7. Any other animals in the enclosure currently or recently? Tankmates / other frogs ?



-2nd from also a tinc Patricia, they have been together the entire time.



8. Any type of behavior you would consider 'odd' ?

-No



9. Have you handled or touched the frogs recently ? Any cleansers, paint, perfumes, bug sprays etc near the tank ?

-No



10. Take pictures of EVERYTHING -- the frogs, the enclosure, the vents. Take numerous pics of everything - that will be of great help.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Cbags said:


> -i feed fruit flys, rep cal calcium with vitamin D, it's also 3 months old, I keep next to the tank


I would wager that this is the primary issue. Rep cal w D3 is not an appropriate supplement for dart frogs. We typically recommend the use of "Repashy calcium plus" .


----------



## Cbags (8 mo ago)

fishingguy12345 said:


> I would wager that this is the primary issue. Rep cal w D3 is not an appropriate supplement for dart frogs. We typically recommend the use of "Repashy calcium plus" .


Ah really? I got it from a shop that seemed to know what they were talking about, of that's the case I'll switch it. The second frog is eating the same stuff and hasn't shown the same symptoms.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Cbags said:


> The second frog is eating the same stuff and hasn't shown the same symptoms.


My brother and I can eat the same food yet end up different weight and with different blood pressure / health / etc


----------



## Cbags (8 mo ago)

fishingguy12345 said:


> My brother and I can eat the same food yet end up different weight and with different blood pressure / health / etc


Very true, I'll make a switch and hopefully things improve. Any think else you think I should be concerned about or do you think I should reassess after the switch?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Use fresh Repashy Cal plus dusted flies (sugar cookie looking) every single feeding. Do not use sphagnum moss in your substrate. Your tank looks wet. You never want 90-100% humidity except for maybe the odd hour or two per day for misting but after than the tank should actually dry out a bit - 70, 60 50 percent. Never wet or humid all the time.


----------



## Cbags (8 mo ago)

Philsuma said:


> Use fresh Repashy Cal plus dusted flies (sugar cookie looking) every single feeding. Do not use sphagnum moss in your substrate. Your tank looks wet. You never want 90-100% humidity except for maybe the odd hour or two per day for misting but after than the tank should actually dry out a bit - 70, 60 50 percent. Never wet or humid all the time.


Okay thank you, I am going to switch to repashy right away and cut back on the spraying so it dries out more, thank you!


----------



## Anon123 (Jan 13, 2022)

Surprised this hasn't been brought up yet, but going forwards make sure you keep all your supplements in the fridge instead of next to the tank. And be sure to replace them every six months.


----------



## Cbags (8 mo ago)

Anon123 said:


> Surprised this hasn't been brought up yet, but going forwards make sure you keep all your supplements in the fridge instead of next to the tank. And be sure to replace them every six months.


Yes I have also read that, I am going to do that moving forward, thank you!


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah the floor of the tank should all be leaf litter no moss showing and get them on Repasy Ca+ every feeding.

But, that frog doesn't really look skinny to me. Maybe a touch under weight. It would not worry me at all to see one of my frogs looking like that unless I had a good reason to think something was going on. But as a new keeper, you should be concerned when you see a change in weight.


----------

